
High-quality coffee in a hotel room: gear and guide - kennedycollins
https://roadwarrior.blog/hotel-room-coffee/
======
peapicker
The irony of this article to me is that the Aeropress paper filters restore
the brightness the author found missing when using the mesh filters.

